# Wood moisture content



## farmhand78 (Dec 30, 2014)

I've got access to plenty of Shag Bark Hickory, Mullberry, Oak and other smoking woods as I cut firewood for supplemental heat in our home. For firewood I like to get the moisture content below 25% (depending on species) Oak and Mullberry take a long, LONG time to season down to that point. (I want at least 2 years after cut split and stacked)

When I worked as a butcher, we supplied meat for an old pit boss, he swore to only use fresh cut hickory in his open smoke pit. and I can't argue with the quality of smoke meats he produced. But that was an open fire smoke pit, different beast then the smokers most of us play with.

So what is preferred? I know we all want the thin blue smoke, but does that come from dry wood (15% or less) firewood (15%-25%) or wet wood (25%+)?

I know I'll find what works best for me, just thought I might ask the much more experienced smokers on here.

FYI, I'm using a Landmann 3495GLA smoker.

Later,

FarmHand78

Nathan


----------



## themule69 (Dec 30, 2014)

The drier the better.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

